# Help with breed



## Joe2090 (Mar 31, 2021)

Hi everyone! This summer I've bought two chicks, who turned out to be a rooster and a hen. The guy who sold them to me said they were some Australorp mix, but I'm not really sure about that. What do you think?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe. The hen especially has characteristics of the Australorp. Whatever the other mix was in him is showing more than the Australorp. 

They are both stunning. Mixes can make some of the most beautiful birds.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Joe2090 said:


> Hi everyone! This summer I've bought two chicks, who turned out to be a rooster and a hen. The guy who sold them to me said they were some Australorp mix, but I'm not really sure about that. What do you think?
> View attachment 40433
> View attachment 40434


Nice pics, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I can see some Lorpie in the lady, like Robin said, and no, while your handsome fella doesn’t resemble one, doesn’t mean he’s not half, but he sure is colorful- wow!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I don't think they are an Australorp mix. They appear to be Easter Eggers only without muffs..


----------



## Joe2090 (Mar 31, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I don't think they are an Australorp mix. They appear to be Easter Eggers only without muffs..


Could be! One of the hens that hatched from them kinda looks like an ameraucana, the eggs of all the hens are cream/pinkish, which is a possible color for Easter eggers, so maybe u are right!!


----------

